# problems with hay talk



## beefguy (Jan 1, 2011)

What am I doing wrong.? I can only stay on a subject a few seconds. Goes back to alfalfa forum.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Not sure not having any problems like that


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Are you on a ipad, laptop or home computer? There can be some weird things happen on some ipads.

Regards, Mike


----------



## beefguy (Jan 1, 2011)

On a laptop. Can hardly read all responses and it goes back to my original post


----------



## beefguy (Jan 1, 2011)

On a laptop. Can hardly read all responses and it goes back to my original post


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I do not recall anyone having those difficulties beefguy. I am not going to say that it cannot be the ht software.....but I doubt it. Do you have any other computer source available to explore with?

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

And looks like it's double posting.....lol


----------



## beefguy (Jan 1, 2011)

How can I get in touch with a moderator?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

beefguy said:


> How can I get in touch with a moderator?


There is a Report button to click on on the bottom of each post.


----------



## Don Pine (Feb 2, 2012)

A couple days ago, someone over in the Stock Talk forum of AgTalk had also commented on having this problem here on HayTalk. But I haven't experienced any problems during the past week.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

When iam on my laptop I cant quote anyone. Reply with pics or copy and paste website adresses I find interesting. But I can qoute on my cell phone.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ok fellas, I have forwarded this thread to our site administrator.

Regards, Mike


----------



## puritanize (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey all

What browser and version are you using?

IPB is aware of IPAD issues however dos not release updates very often. Basically they save up and release many at once... However that first issue with beefguy seems odd. Let me know on the browser


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

A few "quirks" on IOS but nothing like that.....


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Internet explore on my laptop. Like I said can read and respond but cant quote or cut and paste


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

hog987 said:


> Internet explore on my laptop. Like I said can read and respond but cant quote or cut and paste


I thought cut and paste problem was just me. My quote button does not work either but I can use the multiquote button and like I said cannot cut and paste.


----------



## beefguy (Jan 1, 2011)

I am using internet explorer. Still having trouble on laptop. My wife ipad works fine. Any suggestions?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

beefguy said:


> I am using internet explorer. Still having trouble on laptop. My wife ipad works fine. Any suggestions?


Maybe try installing Mozilla Firefox and see what happens. Could be a bug within explorer, or back up everything in Explorer, then completely delete it from your lappy and then reinstall the latest version if that one is stable.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It definitely seems to be less issues with Google Chrome and Mozilla Firefox as browsers.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Vol said:


> It definitely seems to be less issues with Google Chrome and Mozilla Firefox as browsers.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Thanks for the information. I already had fire fox on laptop just don't use it. Did not know browser made a difference, shows my knowledge of computers, learn something new everyday. Everything works now, quote, cut and paste. Again, thanks


----------



## beefguy (Jan 1, 2011)

Using Mozilla firefox now. Works great. I enjoy this forum. I have a passion for raising and harvesting good forage.

Started baleage this last year and love it. Have quality to sell in a market saturated with poor rained on hay


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Maybe try installing Mozilla Firefox and see what happens. Could be a bug within explorer, or back up everything in Explorer, then completely delete it from your lappy and then reinstall the latest version if that one is stable.


From your what?


----------

